# do I really have ibs?? Please respond ASAP



## princessrnob (Mar 1, 2003)

HelloI know that we are not doctors however I do believe that sometimes we have the answers. I am 22 and have received the diagnosis of IBS, my feelings are mixed and don't know if I really have this or not. My symptoms are abdominal pain in the upper quadrant(I am on pain meds), abdominal bloating (I look like I am 4-5mths along), Constipation (don't go for like a week)abnormal liver enzymes...what do you all think?? I need some feedback!! Thanks


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, What tests have your doctors gave you besides blood test, in which you mentioned abnormal liver test. I would sersiously look into other options before I took the IBS label especially if you have abnormal liver enzymes. Please seek a second opinion.


----------

